# Some announcements from the RMA Forum



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2003)

My apologies if these are duplicates.  I'm copying a few over here so as to preserve them.

===
*Post subject: New Systema School Opens In Toronto   *
Posted: Wed Apr 02, 2003 3:55 pm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Grand Opening of a new School of the Russian Martial Arts. 

"fightclub" a dynamic school dedicated to spreading "THE SYSTEM" is located 
in downtown Toronto. 

Please feel free to visit my website at www.fight-club.ca for more details 
about the school, exact location and schedule of classes. 

I'd like to personally welcome all students of the RMA to my school and 
thank Vladimir and Valerie for all their support and encouragement 
throughout the past 10 years. 

I look forward to seeing all of you. 
Emmanuel 

=======
*Post subject: Grand Opening of Official Chicago school of THE SYSTEM *
Posted: Tue Jun 17, 2003 1:59 pm    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Starting June 18 we are welcoming everyone to Grand Opening to try and learn SYSTEMA. 

Instructor: 
Arkadiy Stepankovskiy - Officially Certified SYSTEMA Instructor of the Chicago Systema. Born in USSR, Arkadiy has been practicing martial arts for over 16 years. Arkadiy Stepankovskiy also has extensive experience about what does and does not work for self-defense. His expertise involves 7 years as Head Bouncer and Security Specialist. 

Location: 
Official Chicago school of Russian Martial Art THE SYSTEM 
conveniently located in North Edgewater at 6355 N. Broadway Street, Suite 19 (second floor) on the corner of Broadway Street and Devon Avenue. Right across of Loyola University of Chicago-Lakeshore campus. 

Dates: 
Each Wednesday and Friday 7:30pm-9:00pm 

www.system-chicago.com
_________________
Arkadiy Stepankovskiy. 

=======
*Post subject: New Systema Training Group in Manhattan   *
Posted: Wed Jul 23, 2003 1:32 am    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW SYSTEMA GROUP STARTING THIS WEEK IN MANHATTAN 

A new opportunity to learn Systema in the heart of Manhattan. 

Classes will be held every Monday, Wednesday and Thursday from 
8.30 pm until 10.00 pm at, Thompkins Fitness, 122 W 26 Street, Suite 1205 New York City. 

The location is between 6th and 7th Avenues, in Chelsea, on the 
12th floor of the building. 

The first class will be held on Monday, July 20th, 2003 and is 
FREE for any who wish to attend! 

Instructors will be Neil Myers (Certified Systema Instructor) 
assisted by Brad Reeves. Neil and Brad are students of Vladimir Vasiliev and Michael Ryabko and also long time students of Guy Velella, an excellent martial arts teacher and certified Systema Instructor whose school is in New Jersey. 

Training will be pure Systema and will aim to cover all aspects of 
Systema including weapons (all types) and no-weapons training, strikes, 
throws, physical exercises and training aimed at enabling you to improve 
your health and survive a violent encounter. 

Students of all levels (beginners to advanced) and martial arts 
backgrounds are welcome to train with Neil and Brad who will encourage an atmosphere in which we all learn together and help each other attain the best that our desire and talents enable us to attain. Jerks will NOT be tolerated! 

To encourage a healthy turnout we are offering a number of Special 
Opening Deals on training fees! Please contact NEIL MYERS 914-237-2722 
for further details or e-mail Neil at ndmyers@optonline.net 

We look forward to seeing you at class! 

Neil and Brad 

=======
*Post subject: Russian Warrior martial Arts - new contact info   *
Posted: Tue Oct 07, 2003 4:11 pm    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The phone number for George Pogacich's school RUSSIAN WARRIOR MARTIAL ARTS has changed to 248-588-5614 

RUSSIAN WARRIOR MARTIAL ARTS 
Instructor: George Pogacich 
MI 
United States 
Phone: 248-588-5614 
Email: SpetsnazRMA@aol.com 
Web: www.RussianWarriorMartialArt.com


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=afs_announce


----------

